# Recruiting Actors



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I had my first big party at my house the other night. Huge success, other than I couldn't get the mob to use my yard (local culture prefers standing elbow to elbow on a patio screaming over one another) and almost totally neglecting my side yard...where the yard haunt will be this Halloween. Towards the end of the night, I tried the invitation/recruiting pitch for yard haunt actors. I targeted moms...possibly my mistake, as I didn't know their feelings about the holiday. "Your kid is having a blast, you like the house and food, give your kid their best Halloween ever!!". I think they heard "can I talk to you about the latter day saints...?. Soooooooo.... What is your approach to recruiting Halloween party actors? My real method, the slow burn, is to just let it be well known my friends and coworkers that we are down for a good party, are family friendly, and are the go-to house for Halloween. The whole Field of Dreams thing. Any other ideas?


----------

